# how to print A2 size and up in MS paint?



## guest420 (Jul 16, 2016)

So I have this poster I want to print. Only problem is when I go to print it out in paint it doesn't give me the options for lager size prints. How do you make the larger sizes available? My printer is a Epson artisan 1430 that does wide format printing.

Thanks


----------



## table1349 (Jul 16, 2016)

Printing size should be a function of the printer not MS Paint.  Start on page 28 of the manual and read how to print with a windows machine.  You will set print size from the Epson menu.  

 FYI, the only thing that is worth less than MS Paint is no program at all.  You might want to look at better software if this is going to be something that you do much of.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 16, 2016)

Anything that will allow you to import an image and size it to a full page would be fine - a dektop publishing program or even a word processor.


----------



## guest420 (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay thanks. I've gotten it to print in larger format but ugh... now I have another problem. When I resize the photo it still prints out in the original size no matter if I resize by percentage or pixels. Dang I thought printing out a photo was easy.


----------

